# Palafox or Sykes Ribbonfish



## trafficjam (Nov 14, 2012)

Has anyone heard of the ribbonfish being around Palafox or Sykes yet??


----------



## Marshall (Nov 22, 2012)

Went to palafox friday night. Everyone that was out there caught a few ribbionfish. Haven't seen any at sykes


----------



## allen529 (Jun 16, 2012)

what are they catching them on?

thx


----------



## Marshall (Nov 22, 2012)

Shrimp and cut bait


----------

